# Ocean America location



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone have the #s for the Ocean America, It woun,t come up on the GPS Database.

Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They don't give those numbers often because of how often they move those types of rigs.

The easiest way to get to it is by just entering in the coordinates for Petronius. The Ocean America is currently about 8 miles or so SSW of it and almost on the same bearing if you are coming out of Perdido Pass.


----------



## AWOL (Jun 27, 2009)

How about the numbers for the Patronis, Horn Mountain, Marlin and Ram Powell?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AWOL (1/7/2010)*How about the numbers for the Patronis, Horn Mountain, Marlin and Ram Powell?


A forum search would help you.

Meanwhile, 

Ram Powell: 29 3.60' 88 5.40'

Marlin: 29 6.45' 87 56.61'

Horn Mountain: 28 51.96' 88 3.37'


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

The latest numbers i have for the ocean america are 

Lat: 27° 27.48´ Lon: 90° 52.02´


----------

